# Fuji Team Carbon feedback



## lyleseven (Nov 15, 2002)

Performance is selling this bike for around $1,300 which is more than a grand off the retail price...Anyone have experience with this bike? Seems like quite a bit of bike for the money.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I had a coworker who had one of these, then sold it to get one of these (fuji had incredible closeout deals). I was impressed with the Team RC, a tight bike that seemed well put together. It was a real carbon race bike. I didn't get a chance to ride the SL, but he liked that better (mostly for the SRAM, i guess).

I don't see where Performance lists Fuji on their website. Is it an in store only deal?


----------



## Tom2.0 (Jul 17, 2007)

I have an '06 Team and got it for cheaper than $1300. I love it! It is totally quite a bit of bike for the money! Even for $1300.

Good luck in your decision!


----------



## jollydriver (Nov 12, 2006)

*Double Points Weekend Coming*

Hi

To make the deal even better, Performance is having a Double Points Weekend for Team Performance members this upcoming weekend (29-30 Mar). If they don't have a blackout on bikes, that is a good way to get over $250 worth of store credit...not a bad deal, especially if you are going to buy the bike anyway.

Regards


----------

